# Any published fashion photographers?



## Photo-capture (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all, i was wondering if there was any published fashion photographers on this site? If so i have a few questions. Before I ask here is a bit about me.

1. I'm horrible at selling myself

2. I have worked with big clients like ALDO, LA SENZA, LEVI'S, yet my work has never been in a magazine. I don't know how to go about that, do i contact them? or wait for them to contact me?

3. if your published, what magazine were you in and how did you get the gig?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alpha (Jan 23, 2008)

I've haven't yet published any fashion work, but I can tell you the following based on advice I've personally received from some extraordinarily talented and successful fashion photographers.

1) You don't have to. You're not beating the pavement in search of senior portraits. Most of it is networking. 

2) Contact magazines directly. They all take submissions. Usually there are set days of the week or month for dropping off and picking up your book. You may be able to directly find the phone number for the people who handle receiving of books. Otherwise call and ask to speak to someone in the department that handles that, and you can discuss mailing it in if you're not local.


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jan 24, 2008)

There are many of us who have got published in magazines through microstock agencies, I have been published in Chatelaine and Mens Health magazine, I know of others who have been in Maxim and FHM.

Then it's up to the Photographer to leverage these opportunities into bigger gigs.


----------



## Photo-capture (Jan 24, 2008)

Nikon Norm said:


> There are many of us who have got published in magazines through microstock agencies, I have been published in Chatelaine and Mens Health magazine, I know of others who have been in Maxim and FHM.
> 
> Then it's up to the Photographer to leverage these opportunities into bigger gigs.



I agree with that, but stock photography is very different the fashion. You have already shoot you photos and the microstock agency is selling them. I'm talking about getting hired to shoot a specific editorial.


----------



## Moonb007 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nikon Norm said:


> There are many of us who have got published in magazines through microstock agencies, I have been published in Chatelaine and Mens Health magazine, I know of others who have been in Maxim and FHM.
> 
> Then it's up to the Photographer to leverage these opportunities into bigger gigs.



Yea, I have been published because of stock images, but that is a totally different beast then what they are talking about.  Typically fashion photography you are hired to do a set shoot of requirements and a lot more of a nitch market.


----------



## ashleykaryl (Sep 20, 2009)

I have done some fashion, but mainly beauty and I've been published in many magazines, though I have tended to focus more on advertising. I started in Milan but my work has been used in various countries.


----------

